# Paw Paw jelly, jam or preserves



## kenworth (Feb 12, 2011)

Anyone have a recipe they have used?:viking:

I have 9. One may weigh 1/4 lb.


----------



## kenworth (Feb 12, 2011)

Really?

LOL>>>>okkkkk.

I peeled 1 for ma, she hasn't had one in over 50 years. The other 8 went into 2 pies. 

I feel like I will be eating a dodo bird.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

We had a very large harvest and the only thing I could think of creating was "cookies". They were spungy and did not keep over 3 days before they molded; but they were good tasting.

Since these cookies were spongy, I am wondering about creating some type of marshmellow out of them....just don't know how to get them to keep.

I'm watching this thread for other ideas too.


----------



## Kathy in MD (May 30, 2002)

i have made bread....
my hubby made pies and cupcakes..
jelly/jam?????...i would guess you could follow a strawberry or blueberry Sure-Gel recipe....good luck


----------



## kenworth (Feb 12, 2011)

I made pies out of them. 

Most likely I will never get a chance to make anything else in my lifetime, unless I purposely go hunting for paw paws. 

Today I think they reminded me of guavas.


----------

